# Marton Mere Blackpool



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Just setting off for another weekend away. 

We will be at Marton Mere in Blackpool until Sunday. If you are in the area call in for a coffee!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Have a good one guys. Packed the canoe?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

If your planning on going to the Pleasure Beach buy your tickets on-line and save £5.00 per person.

Also if the weather is pants go to the Sandcastle waterpark (indoor!!!) and buy the family ticket.

Id come and say hi (I live in sunny (not!!!) Blackpool) but im off on my Jollies tomorrow for some guaranteed sun!!

Enjoy yourselves, oh yes and Marton Mere is a really good site with lots to do.


----------

